# OH Man!! Everything is DYING!!



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Tested waters. (After 10g W/C)
7.6 ph
0.25 ppm Ammonia 
0 ppm Nitrite
0 ppm Nitrate

55g quarter planted.
-5 loaches (had them for almost 2 years)---one died today so i have 5 now.
-5 redline torpedo barbs (had them for 3 weeks)---2 died today so i have 5 now.
-6 b/n plecos (had them for 2 years)---none died
-2 Jelly bean convicts (had them for 3 months)---none died

Filtration.
-Fluval 2 Plus submer. filter
-Fluval C4 hob filter
-Fluval 306 canister
-large sponge filter with fusion power 500

I do regular W/C with conditioned water with prime every weekend. Never over fed my fish. Right now the loaches has a few white dots of ich on their body. Never had ich before in the 55g before. 
Did 10g W/C and reduced water to 75% then added 20ml of Kordon Rid Ich Plus.(removed all activated carbon from all filters)

I have no idea what to do since i never had ich before. Help?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll want to increase the temperature gradually and add salt. Use the search function on here to figure out what temp and salinity.


----------



## zombies96 (Mar 23, 2013)

What kind of loaches? Some loaches do not like salt!!!!

Be very careful with medication and loaches as well. They are very sensitive. Often a half dose is recommended.

Hope you sort it out.. I know it can be tough when things go bad quickly. Best of luck!


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

sorry.. clown loaches.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Buy a UV filter if you can. Charles (Canadian aquatics) carries some I think. JBJ submariners are great. Green killing machines not so much, from what I hear.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Well this is just me but I wouldn't add salt or adjust the temperature. This will just stress the fish out further.
Theres a lot of ich meds out there, ich is extremely common, go to a pet store tomorrow and choose one, and then follow the directions. If you do this then your fish will be fine.
Dont panic!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Loaches are very sensitive to ich and ich medications, you need to be very careful..ask the pros on this forum or at a local fish store


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heat and salt is a tried and true med free ich cure....
raising the heat gets the parisite off the fish and the salt can then kill it...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I use seachem para guard from J&L aquatics wont hurt fish especially clown loaches safe for them!! THE EASY WAY!! will also help many other parasitic issues and bacterial!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Clowns tolerate higher temps well. We treated a number of rescue clowns for ich by boosting the temperature and using a half dosage of a loach-safe ich medication.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

the Ich has been treated. temperatures has been back to normal state. lost 1 loach and 6 redline torpedo barbs. The loaches are healthier than ever right now. Kordon rid ich did the job.(with daily 25% water changes.)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear you had minimal loses and that things are better then before. Good work!


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks, i was so worried that everything was gunna die....


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you treat with salt as well, or go for Kordon's Rid Ich meds right away?


----------

